

Device Lets You ‘Harvest’ Electricity From Overhead Power Lines - nir
http://www.ohgizmo.com/2010/06/30/air-force-engineers-develop-bat-hook-like-device-that-lets-you-harvest-electricity-from-overhead-powerlines-do-not-try-this-at-home/

======
thefool
I thought that power lines run at least 220 volt in the US (if not more).

